# Delay in BBT temp rise after ovulation?



## lisaf

So I've read that it CAN take up to 2 days for your temp to rise after ovulation. I'm wondering if that is what I'm experiencing. I get my positive OPK then have 2 more days of low temps. I know that OPKs detect 12-36 hours before the egg is released (some say 48 hours though). I get the positives at 11am so I'm a little disappointed by the delay.

The past two cycles I've had spotting right around the positive OPK, just one moment of bright red spotting which I've also read can be related to the hormone surge or the egg releasing.

I know that fertilityfriend doesn't consider it ovulation until that temp rises even though some women have a delay in the temp rising.

Just trying to understand what is going on, any thoughts? (on Clomid 50mg)


----------



## NGRidley

I dont think there is a delay of temp rise after ovulation. The temp rise occurs at O.
There could be a delay of temp rise AFTER a positive OPK though.

FF usually determines when O occurred at about 3-4dpo. Looking at your chart...it could have happened at CD17 as long as your temps remain up


----------



## amberdawn723

I agree with NGRidley. Your chart looks like you O'd on cd 17. Your temps are already higher since then. Try and put 97.6 or thereabouts for tomorrow's temp and see if you get crosshairs. Then if your temp does rise or stay around that in the morning, then you'll know that you O'd.


----------



## lisaf

amberdawn723 said:


> I agree with NGRidley. Your chart looks like you O'd on cd 17. Your temps are already higher since then. Try and put 97.6 or thereabouts for tomorrow's temp and see if you get crosshairs. Then if your temp does rise or stay around that in the morning, then you'll know that you O'd.

Put in that temp, and got the cross-hairs.

I guess I was just wondering if I could have ovulated but had a delay in the progesterone levels rising enough to change my temp. DH and I totally burned out on BDing this cycle since we decided to go for every day during my fertile window. If I have a delay, we could have relaxed 1 day sooner.

Guess I ovulated on our 1 year wedding anniversary :) thats pretty cool.


----------



## SBB

I'd say cd17 too x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup cd 17. and ff takes a few days to show. my first month charting I was 6dpo this month I was 5 dpo.


----------



## TigerLady

I definitely think cd17 for your o date -- based both on opks and normal coverline (looks like 97.5).

It looks like you have enough charts to establish your normal coverline of 97.5. If you get a pos opk, I would say you are safe to consider o to have occurred after you get that first 97.5 temp or better. That would be the day after o. 

I like that you o'ed on your anniversary! Dates like that are lucky -- I'm convinced (and I don't even believe in luck :haha: ). With my first pg, cd1 was my dad's bday. With my second, I o'ed on my sister's bday. Let's hope your anniversary is just as lucky for you! :dust:


----------



## lisaf

TigerLady said:


> I definitely think cd17 for your o date -- based both on opks and normal coverline (looks like 97.5).
> 
> It looks like you have enough charts to establish your normal coverline of 97.5. If you get a pos opk, I would say you are safe to consider o to have occurred after you get that first 97.5 temp or better. That would be the day after o.
> 
> I like that you o'ed on your anniversary! Dates like that are lucky -- I'm convinced (and I don't even believe in luck :haha: ). With my first pg, cd1 was my dad's bday. With my second, I o'ed on my sister's bday. Let's hope your anniversary is just as lucky for you! :dust:

Thanks! I want it so badly and it would be AMAZING if it were to happen that way. Due Date would be 12/26 :haha: 
Maybe its just my Catholic upbringing that made my eggs hold off until my anniversary just to prove that this baby was not conceived before marriage? :shrug:


----------



## kazwindy

Hi Guys

Ovulation doesnt occur the day of the temp rise, the temp rise confirms that you have indeed ovulated.

I have spent a lot of time with consultants of late bashing this theory out, and have many links to sites but i cant post as have less than 10 posts grrrrr.

Sign of Ovulation #3  Body Basal Temperature Changes
Body basal temperature charting is perhaps the most popular method of tracking ovulation among women trying to get pregnant. Your body basal temperature will rise by a few tenths of a degree, and stay elevated, after ovulation. This rise in temperature is caused by the hormone progesterone, which increases immediate after ovulation. By charting your body basal temperature, you can detect this increase in temperature.

Pros:
If your temperature rises, you can be almost positive that you ovulated. 
Its low cost, and almost free (except for the purchase of a thermometer, which you probably already have). 
May help your doctor make a diagnosis. 
Cons:
*Wont warn you that ovulation is coming, but only confirm that it has passed. *
If your sleep patterns are unusually erratic, or you work the nightshift, body basal temperature charting will probably not work for you. 
Some women feel overwhelmed by taking their temperature every morning. Also, worrying about every little fluctuation in temperature can make some women more anxious than they already are. It can easily become a bit of an obsession. 

I have many more sites PM if you want some x


----------



## babyfever87

I am having the same problem. I got positive OPKs on CD12 and CD14 (today is CD17) and have yet to see a rise in temps. This am during BD i saw some white, what seem to be, CM that I normally dont have. Can anyone shed a light onto this for me.


----------



## maria47

definitely had that too.. ff says i ovulated cd 16 and yesterrday (cd23) my temp rose.. i really don't know though... i did not have any fertile cm or anything.. really confused


----------

